# The Motorbike Era



## kos22us (Jun 29, 2016)

im really sold on the motorbike design of the teens through the early 30's, to me im getting the best out of all the era's, you get the bigger frames & wheels from the early toc era and then put on all the cool stuff from the prewar balloon tire era, its a win win, yea other than the decal on the tank and the color combos most of them look a lot a like but im trying to get where i only have 3 or 4 keepers so its another win, how do you guys feel about them  ?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 29, 2016)

I like em and want to find a tall frame one for a 700C build.   You could certainly peddle one faster and for longer distance than a ballooner bike.  The tool box tank is just the bees knees IMHO, place for a extra tube, pump, wallet, whatever.   If I ever find one with close to a 24" seat post it will be mine!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2016)

The ones I am really drawn to are the motorcycle related bikes e.g. HD, Indian, and Merkel. The main draw back to the 28" bikes, if you really want to enjoy them (ride them!), is the tire issue. A set of Robert Dean tires is about $300 or you can lace in the old hubs to some 700 rims which usually works out to about the same cost. For the vast majority of these motorbike style bikes (- the motorcycle related) the cost of a wheel set may not be economically feasible. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 29, 2016)

kos22us said:


> im really sold on the motorbike design of the teens through the early 30's, to me im getting the best out of all the era's, you get the bigger frames & wheels from the early toc era and then put on all the cool stuff from the prewar balloon tire era, its a win win, yea other than the decal on the tank and the color combos most of them look a lot a like but im trying to get where i only have 3 or 4 keepers so its another win, how do you guys feel about them  ?




*Yo - Big Daddy ... After years of lusting-for and collecting
the pre-war (WW2) sheet metal, streamlines of the era, 
finally sent most of them down the pike.

By choice, still have two -- 1934 Huffman motorbike (straight
seat stays) .. and a 1935 Shelby-built King-B.

There is a certain unfettered rawness in the teens thru early
30's machines.  They look purposeful.

...... patric




 




 





 




 




 




*


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 29, 2016)

Howzabout the motorbikes,
LETS SEE EM!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 29, 2016)

Here ya go..1928 Colson Flyer


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2016)

I am a moto bike fan.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 29, 2016)

It's cool that you brought up the motobike topic. I personally love them! I am in the process of building my personal named motobike. Custom made cigar tank with door, and It will be equipped with a Shur-Spin and Monocoupe plane fender ornament. I will also make my own water transfers. It will be called the JB Flyer. A nod to the Lindy Flyer of course!


----------



## stoney (Jun 29, 2016)

I also love the moto bikes. In the past few years have had a major appreciation for them. 28", 26" doesn't matter.


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 29, 2016)

I like motobikes too! Here is my Schwinn B 1 1/2, and my B10 frame. The B10 is getting fixed up, and will be a neat rider.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 29, 2016)

Just picked up this one from Newport Beach. Super nice guy and valued an original bike. All of his bikes are original and untouched. Some of them are really rough too, I like em rough. By the looks of this one it screams Westfield. I am going to make a cigar tank for it and age it and ad my water transfer to it and age the water transfer. Ill get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 30, 2016)

Here is my Dayton 1934 that I have had about 25 years. Motor bike era has been my main interest for many years. 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jun 30, 2016)

I love 'em. Kind of the beginning of a new era of design. I'm drawn to some of the different styles & unique paint schemes. Have had luck grooving the wheels to accept modern 700 tires. I believe Bikewhorder first posted the process. Have ridden them w/out issues, though I have much more confidence with the metal clad wood wheels as I feel that the side walls are much stronger & safer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> Here is my Dayton 1934 that I have had about 25 years. Motor bike era has been my main interest for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to see more detailed pics of this bike including inside the tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 30, 2016)

* Last of the non-streamline Lindy models. *
*This example sports correct 28'' X 1.5'' tires ... 
contemporary with 26'' x 2.125'' balloons.

Also features my fave tank-design.  Introed
in 1934 as a 1935 model.  Badge is the second
in the evolution line.  The first being a round
badge .. inscribed Lindy ... but having no airplane
image.  Third badge in the series is a tall oval ..
with a top-view of the airplane.

....... patric





 




 




 



*
View attachment 334907


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 334921



Is that your Whippet Ed? Sweet bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 30, 2016)

Yea I'm hooked on these moto bikes a few of mine


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 30, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> * Last of the non-streamline Lindy models. *
> *This example sports correct 28'' X 1.5'' tires ...
> contemporary with 26'' x 2.125'' balloons.
> 
> ...



Yea that's a easy fab hmm got me thinking


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 30, 2016)

Been into them 24ys..... My favorite of all bikes


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2016)

kos22us said:


> im really sold on the motorbike design of the teens through the early 30's, to me im getting the best out of all the era's, you get the bigger frames & wheels from the early toc era and then put on all the cool stuff from the prewar balloon tire era, its a win win, yea other than the decal on the tank and the color combos most of them look a lot a like but im trying to get where i only have 3 or 4 keepers so its another win, how do you guys feel about them  ?



Good thread kos22us, You've got pages of excited posters showing us all the good schtuff!
I'm not naming any names, but there seems to be a few fellers out there that just seem to have three or four of almost anything that's ever been heard of. Thanks to all of them for sharing.


----------



## kos22us (Jun 30, 2016)

absolutely, everything that's been posted is very cool !


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 30, 2016)

1935 Mead



1935 Schwinn B 1 1/2



1934 Colson Flyer, 2-tone green



1935 Iver Johnson Super Mobicycle



1934 Elgin Oriole



1934 DP Harris/Snyder Hawthorne badged



Early 30's original Bluebird (with orange pinstriping)



1931 Shelby badged "Fox"...not as famous as the Whippet or Lindy, but local to Richmond, VA

I guess I like these motorbikes, particularly the "moto-balloons" and chunked out with early accessories.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 1, 2016)

My old Gull. The only aluminum Motobike


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 1, 2016)

1934 Huffman.......these motobikes are great for different accessories, you can get all kinds of different looks, I change this one around a few times a year, just having fun, running dual lights now.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 1, 2016)

Hmm, that's debatable Joe if we are counting some motorbikes with softer top tube curves (like the early huffmans)



1935 Duralium...predominant straight bars, steel truss rods, rain gutter fenders, crossbars...an original bike except the chainguard I had on it at the time.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 1, 2016)

True true, but Im referring to the basic motobike frame design. Not so graceful bends at top bar and motorcycle looking frame design. Nice Duralium!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 1, 2016)

The motobike era designs often show a nice mix of design flair and utilitarian straightforwardness. They balance simplicity with flair in a way that the more garish, later designs miss.


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 335187 My old Gull. The only aluminum Motobike




I don't know. I think to be a real motobike, the bike should have a tank.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 1, 2016)

So what do we call a tankless motobike?


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> So what do we call a tankless motobike?




A bicycle.


----------



## XBPete (Jul 1, 2016)

^^^^^^^


----------



## stoney (Jul 1, 2016)

Schwinn Admiral, original paint except battery can and horn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 2, 2016)

Found this, courtesy of goldenindian


----------



## rickyd (Jul 2, 2016)

" The Grover McKee" Hawthorne Flyer bought from original owners sister, she said it came to Mammoth Springs AR on a train, only moto I own.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2016)

After two pages of Motobikes, I'm kind of thinking the Cantilever Schwinn isn't so monotonous after all.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 2, 2016)

So is it "Motobike" or "Motorbike" ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> So is it "Motobike" or "Motorbike" ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dealers choice! V/r  Actually kind of brand choice. Some referred to theirs as Motobikes and others as Motorbikes. I get people that ask me where the motor is on my B10E! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice tank !!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 2, 2016)

Oooh yes!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 4, 2016)

Beckley-Ralston Autocrat


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 4, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The ones I am really drawn to are the motorcycle related bikes e.g. HD, Indian, and Merkel. The main draw back to the 28" bikes, if you really want to enjoy them (ride them!), is the tire issue. A set of Robert Dean tires is about $300 or you can lace in the old hubs to some 700 rims which usually works out to about the same cost. For the vast majority of these motorbike style bikes (- the motorcycle related) the cost of a wheel set may not be economically feasible. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn
> View attachment 334490
> 
> View attachment 334489



Shawn,i agree. The motorcycle built ones are great,historically, but as far as design,aesthetic looks,they bore me. Mid/late 30's is where I've been/at. If it ain't got the swoop,it ain't got the poop. Shout out to one of my have brothers, Dawalt/Walt Adams,for sticking me on a 1918 Harley -Davidson motobike,a lot of years ago!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the early motorbikes here's a couple of mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Shawn,i agree. The motorcycle built ones are great,historically, but as far as design,aesthetic looks,they bore me. Mid/late 30's is where I've been/at. If it ain't got the swoop,it ain't got the poop. Shout out to one of my have brothers, Dawalt/Walt Adams,for sticking me on a 1918 Harley -Davidson motobike,a lot of years ago!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





I'm with you Keith. I appreciate the historical significance of these bikes but the full boogie ballooners such as the big tank Shelbys, Super Streamline Huffmans, the Bluebird, and full boogie canti Autocycles are what really gets me excited. Unless its dirt cheap I'll never buy a restored or pieced together Merkel, Indian, or HD. Way too may of these are faked or started off as a different brand even though it may have the same frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 4, 2016)

Figured you'd get it,Shawn.  Don't have the insane bikes i had,pre divorce,but my ago 39 arrow,36 robin,37 skylark,38 proto no nose,38 double duty, canti autocycle,my now 39 twin flex,39 huffman model 21,36 non equipped cycleplane,all are more interesting looking. More swoop,bells&whistles,please! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 4, 2016)

Henderson


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 4, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm with you Keith. I appreciate the historical significance of these bikes but the full boogie ballooners such as the big tank Shelbys, Super Streamline Huffmans, the Bluebird, and full boogie canti Autocycles are what really gets me excited. *Unless* *its* *dirt* *cheap* *I'll* *never* *buy* *a* *restored* *or* *pieced* *together* *Merkel*, *Indian*, *or* *HD*. *Way* *too* *many* *of* *these* *are* *faked* *or* *started* *off* *as* *a* *different* *brand* *even* *though* *it* *may* *have* *the* *same* *frame*. V/r Shawn




*Shawn ... help me to understand your position.

Would you buy a full-boogie ballooner that was restored 
or pieced together with correct factory parts ?

I can understand not buying a Michigan City, Indiana 
(let's say, Excelsior) ... that was badged and ringed
as a H-D .. then restored as a H-D.

I can understand not buying a Merkel that was built
using a frame from (let's say, Schwinn or Reading-
Standard) but had a correct F-M ring.

I can understand not buying a H-D bike with sidecar
if I believed it to be built of non-Davis parts.

FOR EVERYONE ..........

Below is a 1917 H-D Motorcyke ... during auction at
Bonham's in 2015.  

Bonham's claims it is the real deal.  Is it ?

Following this are a few more Davis Motorbikes ....





 




 





 



Now Let's Peep A Few More Davis Machines Of The Era ......




 





 






*























*



*


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 4, 2016)

Schwinn Admiral.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 4, 2016)

It is NOT. No tank door either on 1919 tank Harley.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 5, 2016)

2 Mead Ranger Motorbikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Shawn ... help me to understand your position.
> 
> Would you buy a full-boogie ballooner that was restored
> or pieced together with correct factory parts ?
> ...





Patric,
        The motorcycle related bikes usually have a substantial price difference between them and their lesser branded siblings. Its just hard for me to rationalize the thousands of dollars in price for a badge and chain ring on a restored bike. For ballooners it really depends. For instance I passed on a restored Firestone (Colson) Bull Nose because the serial was not for a Firestone bike even though the frame was identical. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Patric,
> The motorcycle related bikes usually have a substantial price difference between them and their lesser branded siblings. Its just hard for me to rationalize the thousands of dollars in price for a badge and chain ring on a restored bike. For ballooners it really depends. For instance I passed on a restored Firestone (Colson) Bull Nose because the serial was not for a Firestone bike even though the frame was identical. V/r Shawn




*Good thoughts - Shawn.

I appreciate your input .....

..........  patric*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 5, 2016)

*Just found this foto of my 1917 H-D Motorcyke Model 417 that
I restored back in 1996.   A major, local motorcycle dealer bought
it from me, during the restoration process.  Only machine I ever
restored.

It has been in the possession of Mid-Ohio Harley-Davidson, in
Springfield, Ohio .. since that time.

The machine is shown in a store display.

...... patric



 




 
*


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 5, 2016)

One of my newest 24 in emblem motobike wood wheels


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2016)

Here is my 20s Schwinn Built Motorbike.


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2016)

And my 1934 balloon Schwinn b10 motorbike.  Its repainted and some parts are missing or wrong but it is a fun rider


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's my newest Emblem Mfg. bicycle.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> View attachment 341535
> 
> View attachment 341541





That Indian with the sidecar is the ultimate rig! V/r Shawn


----------



## truckd (Aug 27, 2016)

Would anyone know what I have ?


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 27, 2016)

A few of my motorbikes.


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

My latest--an 'ol Indian (1924). V/r Shawn


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> My latest--an 'ol Indian (1924). V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 354409 View attachment 354410



Wow, that bike is awesome!! Nice work!


----------



## truckd (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> My latest--an 'ol Indian (1924). V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 354409 View attachment 354410





WOW INDIAN!!!!!


----------



## Barto (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow, just love these frames...thanks to all for sharing your bikes...great thread.  I now want one!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2016)

I have these, although not as nice as the others. Hard to follow an Indian( gorgeous bike Shawn). 
1924 Mead Built Rugby Shapleigh  hardware .
1930 ish Emblem Built Stutz( Gaurantee Cycle St Louis).
1936 Snyder Built Hawthorne tool box tank custom.


----------



## The Admiral (Sep 16, 2016)

The motorbike styling is my favorite. I've wanted one for awhile. Finally got this one over the summer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral (Sep 16, 2016)

Better pics 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3step (Sep 27, 2016)

'30's Colson Silver Ring and 1924 Columbia/Westfield "dressed up"


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Iver.... V/r Shawn


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Oct 1, 2016)

1928 or close rollfast original paint and complete. Neat orig survivor


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 20, 2017)

Original 28-29 Lindy.  Iver logo cigar tank.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 419621




I have to explain this every time I display my "Moto" or "Motor" bikes at a car show. I can't tell you how many people have asked me "where is the motor"! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 7, 2017)

Haha!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (Mar 14, 2017)

Rollfast , switched 28" wheels to early 26" triple drops


----------



## King Louie (Mar 14, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Rollfast , switched 28" wheels to early 26" triple drops


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 436192



Hey Louie! You've got some good stuff!


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 15, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 335116
> 1935 Mead
> View attachment 335117
> 1935 Schwinn B 1 1/2
> ...



Would love to see the head badge!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 15, 2017)

Eric said:


> Here is my 20s Schwinn Built Motorbike.
> 
> View attachment 339262 View attachment 339264



That top pic had me fooled for a bit, the thing I noticed was the reflective ring on the tires. Is that a 36 3- window with rumble seat?


----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2018)

I know, I know!!!!  Not for everyone, but still a fast rider. _Ratted_ 30's Elgin.   Motobikes!!.....something about em gives me chills.  Leaning always towards them..


----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2018)

I couldn't help but post this one.  This is a test.  Who is holding the bike, and who's foot is that?  You all know who you are...skpc


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2018)

I know who is holding the bike and I can say that foot definitely doesn't belong to Desireé.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 31, 2018)

*

Foot is Neil Young ... Same foot he used in Powderfinger video.*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2018)

SKPC said:


> I couldn't help but post this one.  This is a test.  Who is holding the bike, and who's foot is that?  You all know who you are...skpc
> View attachment 766787



I was there; I took the pic.
I'm pretty sure the foot belongs to Owner/builder of pictured bike.
Holding the bike is my riding buddy Hippie Mike.
Enjoy the Ride!



 
my latest 1935 Huffman Velvet de*Luxe*


----------



## mongeese (Apr 1, 2018)

I think ya better call John cuz it don’t look like their here to deliver , the mail. 


hoofhearted said:


> *
> Foot is Neil Young ... Same foot he used in Powderfinger video.*


----------



## SKPC (Apr 1, 2018)

Mark wins!   Actually no!      Edit, I read this again and it wasn't me. )
. ...


----------



## SKPC (Apr 1, 2018)

Nope, not my foot.  I had clipless shoes on. He's kinda like Neil Young though..


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Nope, not my foot.  I had clipless shoes on. He's kinda like Niel though..



That has to be Chris the @bikewhorder all the way out from Maine!
Sweet Bike!
My badge Velvet deLuxe


----------



## SKPC (Apr 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> That has to be Chris the @bikewhorder all the way out from Maine!
> Sweet Bike!
> My badge Velvet deLuxe
> View attachment 781171



Yea, it was the BW Chris's foot!


----------



## mike (Apr 2, 2018)

This is my 1935 Schwinn motorbike B10 e restoration done buy Gary  Meneghin. This bike gets a lot of complements.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Foot is Neil Young ... Same foot he used in Powderfinger video.*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 2, 2018)

*
Thank you - tripple3 - for posting that Neil Young, Powderfinger video.

..... patric*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Here's a moto bike I own that looks like a Crown by Great Western Manufacturing.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2018)

Few more since last post.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 3, 2018)

breakshire blue baby


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 6, 2019)

work in progress.

Circa 1918 Pierce Motor Bike model D.B.R.R.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 20, 2020)

Just stumbled on this old post. How dang cool. Some good reading. Still got a ways to go on my 34 Colson. Nice to see @piercer_99 contributing and keeping it going.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2020)

I still have the Great Western moto bike.
It's the oldest frame and fork I ride.
I put on a rack to make it useful.







It has a flat front tube for the 3rd time; one-of-these-days.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2020)

Ok, maybe not exactly a Motorbike,


this one is an, Auto-Bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 4, 2020)

_*1933 Colson Flyer*_ moto...26" ballooner.  Earliest 26er Colson moto by serial number that I have seen thus far.
With custom 3-spd rider wheelset below.





And with original New Departure/Lobdel 26" steel clincher(45mm rim) wheelset.



Post-1933, the long-lived 28" double-diamond, double-top-bar bikes/frames were on the out. It was at the end of the Great Depression and the end of this era, yet some makers held on until 1936/7 I believe using the motobike frame style and 28" wheels-Shelby/Snyder, etc.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2020)

I was under the impression that Mead sold most, if not all of their bicycles through catalogs. Since then I've found lots of shops that sold Mead bicycles, including Halbach-Schroeder Company. This seems to be the case especially during the Motobike era. Shows what I know!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 5, 2020)

Unknown brand/Manufacturer 
Was thinking Mead but with the badge hole placement is vertical at 2 3/4 in spacing and Mead badge hole placement is horizontally 
The truss rods are welded solid to the forks too on both sides 

Fun bike to ride!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## eddy2dice (May 6, 2020)

47jchiggins said:


> View attachment 341535
> 
> View attachment 341541



Can I see a pic of the top ones badge please?  Who made this bike?


----------



## ian (Aug 8, 2021)

'35 Colson bought here on theCabe. Before and after.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2021)

I do prefer the lowly teens/depression era motorbikes, even if most are worn to the bone.  These American built bicycles are so straight-up functional so to speak...Late teens unknown maker original badge below......


----------



## SKPC (Nov 17, 2021)

Is this an original badge? I wonder if a Center Drive crankset assembly would work on it. You know, those repair cranksets Miami made?  I wish I could use a CD, but not only can I not run one on this frame, but I hear they fall apart and were problematic.  I wonder who tore the original off and why it's gone?..



I will follow up  later with a way to adapt the Center Drive crank assembly(complete) to this frame by using spacers. The only  issue that may come up is that the crankarm ends may hit the chain stays no matter which way I shift it in the BB shell.  You would have to space it to the right I think, otherwise the inboard running CD ring would almost hit the seat tube!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 17, 2021)

My 1921 Shelby motorbike with wheels built up from NOS British 28” rims with NOS BF Goodrich Silvertown 28x11/2” tires. Hubs are ND. All original paint. Original Troxel saddle. Rides like a champ!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2021)

30's Colson Flyer. Ready to roll 😋


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 21, 2021)

ian said:


> 30's Colson Flyer. Ready to roll 😋
> 
> View attachment 1516015



Fantastico!!!


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 9, 2022)

Balloonoob said:


> Fantastico!!!



1930’s Mead


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 9, 2022)

1930’s Rollfast badged “Roamer”


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 9, 2022)

1933 B-10E badged “ Admiral”


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 9, 2022)

RidinRelics said:


> 1930’s Mead



Looks familiar 😉


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 9, 2022)

@tacochris I think you’ve got something to add!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1748503



Wow!! That's super bitchin' !!! Especially them grips.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1748503



Wow, Marty!!!!  Any history on that?  It's worthy of it's own thread.  Killer!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2022)

@oddball Cliff built that magnificent bike.
Maybe, he can fill us in on the details?
I agree, that it’s deserving of its own thread.
All I know, is that it’s a 1917 Schwinn built Excelsior.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 10, 2022)

Hey @oddball I don't have that one on the Pre '33 AS &Co registry... share the serial and crank date if you'd like it added


----------



## dasberger (Dec 10, 2022)

'27 Schwinn Moto


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 10, 2022)

1932 original paint excelsior


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 10, 2022)

Still a work in progress. 
Pierce model D.B.R.R. Motorbike ca.1918


----------



## ian (Dec 11, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> 1932 original paint excelsior
> 
> View attachment 1748918
> 
> ...



How does it ride?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 11, 2022)

I put some 700c tubular tires on it so it could be ridin and it rides really well!


----------



## ian (Dec 11, 2022)

Same here on my '28 Colson.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 12, 2022)

Guys and Gals is this Elgin of mine a Motobike…new to the motobike scene. Friend thinks it’s 1937 . I make motor noises when I pedal it …lol😀😀😅 Richard


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 12, 2022)

Here’s mine


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 12, 2022)

Here’s a Colson Flyer I found scattered all over this guy’s property. Still a lot of work in progress.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 12, 2022)

Great lookin headbadge?


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 12, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Still a work in progress.
> Pierce model D.B.R.R. Motorbike ca.1918View attachment 1748922



Pierce your motobike gets cooler to me as the days go on,,,,it’s very nice needs nothing cosmetically, she’s a ten😗😜😎🤩


----------



## ian (Dec 12, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a Colson Flyer I found scattered all over this guy’s property. Still a lot of work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 1749863
> 
> View attachment 1749864



Nice find! I have its cousin.


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 12, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s mine
> 
> View attachment 1749859
> 
> ...



Let’s get a 18 pack and cut her down so we can get wrenching on that hidden gem? Can’t you hear her calling….? Lol


----------



## SKPC (Dec 12, 2022)

The lowly moto frames and forks make for really good riders. Original bikes with old original parts are even better.  This is a 37 Westfield pieced together.


----------



## Dra (Dec 28, 2022)

I have one I’m piecing together. There’s to much missing to return to stock so I’m adding what I have around. Better together then shelf parts


----------

